# Draco’s New Digs!



## Dragon392 (Apr 29, 2020)

Finished the new enclosure, and got Draco moved in this past weekend. He seems to be loving it!

In the end, I made a critical error in the design of the faux rock walls that caused them to crack all to hell and back, so they didn’t get used. I think it worked out better without them though, because it gave me more options for where to put sprinkler heads. 

I’m not really sure how best to share it here, but here’s a link to the series of GIFs I made of him exploring it!
https://imgur.com/gallery/Sc6AUIh

To run down some of the features, Draco has a dual-hose humidifier, a misting system, and the basking lamp is the PowerSun H.I.D. (metal halide—Draco highly recommends). It’s all run by a Herpstat 6, and the cage is the Animal Plastics T100. I wouldn’t call it fully bioactive yet as the bugs are still low population, but that’s what I’m working towards. Going to be adding some more plants as we go, too. The hide is foam and a cement-based foam coat, painted with Drylok—because it rests on the bottom of the enclosure (and would this require excavation to remove), I cut a hole/lid into it in case I need to access the inside.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Good to hear.


----------

